# Ivercare paste 1.87(ivermectin)



## 91xjgawes (Dec 1, 2009)

I know most use the liquid ivomec, but does anyone have any experience with this? As far as dosage for dogs? 

should i just get the liquid?

Thanks
Wesd


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 1, 2009)

*paste*

I have used it in the past because of the price. There's not much precision in the dosage of it.each quater inch or so treats 250 lbs of horse. Make sure the locking ring is in place or you'll dispense the entire tube.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Dec 1, 2009)

I would get the liquid. With the paste you're looking at almost twice the ivermectin per unit. You would only need a tiny bit, not even one click on the dial of the dispenser. 

One vet cautioned me about the use of straight ivermectin since it can be easy to overdose...I think the amount it takes is like 10 the normal dosage vs 30 or 50 times the dose being lethal with the Nemex. Panacur is somewhere in between the two.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks both of you for the help... just saw this stuff and was curious.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 2, 2009)

I use the Paste with Praziquentel (sp?) and have for many a dog and cat


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 7, 2009)

I got used to how much paste I was using and I don't even measure it any more because it IS very hard to overdose. I'm really only using it for heartworms, so if I get a little over the heart dose, I move in to the intestinal worm dose, which still isn't an od.

I don't really worry about the ring either because I put it on my finger first then wipe it in the dog's mouth.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 7, 2009)

As far as the liquid goes... my dogs don't really lick their bowls clean... At least not consistently. I've given them other liquid meds in their bowls and they leave some of it in the bottom. I'd rather wipe the paste and watch them get it down.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't put it in their bowls, either. I put it straight in theit mouth from the syringe, needle removed.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 7, 2009)

Straight down the throat might make me feel better than in the bowl or mouth. Liquid is more easily spit out than paste wiped across their tounge. And the white paste is definitely more noticeable on the floor than clear liquid. I would hate for one of my dogs to get heartworms because I didn't realize they were spitting their medicine out every month.


----------



## sage954 (Dec 27, 2009)

Squirt it on a piece of bread and watch them eat the whole piece. Problem solved and you are giving them a precisely measured dose.


----------



## Brian Groce (Dec 27, 2009)

sage954 said:


> Squirt it on a piece of bread and watch them eat the whole piece. Problem solved and you are giving them a precisely measured dose.



Thats what I do.  For the one dog that got smart and spit it out I wrap it in a slice of turkey.


----------



## Square_Dots (Dec 27, 2009)

"it IS very hard to overdose."
I agree triplexbullies, I watched my uncle give his bird dog a whole tube by accident (forgot to lock the ring). He was extremely worried, but dog was fine.


----------



## kasnor (Jan 4, 2010)

I know of a guy who's dogs ate some horse worming paste and it killed them. Now I have horses and I know that there are all kinds of worming pastes out there but I dont recall what type of horse worming paste it was that killed those dogs. Anyway, I buy horse medicine for horses and dog medicine for my dogs, just to be safe. One other thing, my vet told me that if I keep my dogs on heartworm pills, it will also protect them from other parasitic worms. So why bother with worming pastes at all?


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 4, 2010)

kasnor said:


> I know of a guy who's dogs ate some horse worming paste and it killed them. Now I have horses and I know that there are all kinds of worming pastes out there but I dont recall what type of horse worming paste it was that killed those dogs. Anyway, I buy horse medicine for horses and dog medicine for my dogs, just to be safe. One other thing, my vet told me that if I keep my dogs on heartworm pills, it will also protect them from other parasitic worms. So why bother with worming pastes at all?



Lol the paste will do the same as the pill and kill other parasites... i have no horses but i buy horse medicine for dogs...


----------

